# Blueberry haze And Blueberry trainwreck



## quadracer (Mar 29, 2009)

my buddy has breeded for a long time and does some breeding. he has given me some clones. He gets alot of seeds from greenhouse so Im sure they are top quality. does any one have info on these strains??


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 29, 2009)

google bro

:ciao:


----------

